# Do you wear glasses?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorta something like


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No. My vision is terrible (especially in my right eye), but I have a condition (amblyopia) that can't be corrected by glasses, contacts, or surgery. When I was a little kid I wore a patch over my left eye. Now I just kinda hafta deal.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wear glasses and contacts. Not at the same time.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I wear glasses and contacts. Not at the same time.


Same here. And I can't see #@$& without them.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have to wear glasses. I've been told by two optometrists that I would have to have surgery before I could wear contacts. I'm not sure it would be worth it, really. Besides, I'm too scared. :afr


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm moderately-to-severely nearsighted, and always have been. The only other eye problem I've ever had is a lazy eye, which was corrected by surgery when I was four. That's the age I also started wearing glasses. I refused to wear them in public (or in school) until I was 12. I desperately didn't want to seem more like a dork than I already was... even if my grades suffered because I couldn't see the work on the board...

Now I wear them all the time. I tried contacts once... it was impossible for me to get them in or out myself, so I gave up. I have no interest in trying to get them again.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, I wear glasses, every day. I can't see past my nose without them. I've tried contacts a few times, but my eyes are too dry. Eye surgery is expensive and sounds risky.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I wear glasses. I'm near-sighted. Contacts are something I'm not too interested in. Plus I like the geek chic look.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't use glasses.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm the only one from my immediate family who has never needed glasses and I have perfect 20/20 vision :banana My parents, older sister, and both uncles all wear glasses.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I have to wear my glasses right now because I lost one of my contact lenses.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, but my eyes aren't that bad. I only wear my glasses for driving at night or watching movies.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Off and on, I've worn glasses most of my life. When I was 5, I was diagnosed with amblyopia and had to wear glasses and a patch for a while. Thankfully, mine wasn't bad enough to need surgery. The glasses stayed on for about 4 more years until my eyes were healthy enough to just se them for reading and all types of close work. 

Until about 5 years ago, I didn't need glasses at all, but now, I need them for reading and using the computer.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

contacts usually. glasses occasionally.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I only wear glasses on the computer.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Yeah.
I have contacts but wear them very rarely. Too much trouble.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I only wear my glasses at home and wear contacts when I go out._


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm nearsighted so I wear glasses. On special occasions I'll wear contacts, that is if I've kept up my current prescription.
I've often ended up wearing one contact to special events because I don't keep track.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I wear them almost all the time now


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am nearsighted and have worn glasses since I was 8. Without them I can't focus on anything until it's 5 inches from my face.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I was (am) supposed to because I'm near sighted in one eye but I don't see the point since the good eye makes up for the bad one and unless I cover my left eye I can still see far away stuff just fine. I wore glasses briefly maybe 10 years ago and they felt way weird eventually they got lost or thrown away and I haven't bothered to get a new pair since. I wonder how many other people have just 1 bad eye and perfect vision in the other.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Over 60% wear glasses or contacts? I'm very surprised; I would have guessed the number was much lower. My own vision scores at 20/10.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

LoneLioness said:


> I was (am) supposed to because I'm near sighted in one eye but I don't see the point since the good eye makes up for the bad one and unless I cover my left eye I can still see far away stuff just fine.


Whoa same here. My left eye is quite good, but my right is very near sighted. What happens though is that if I'm not wearing glasses, my brain just basically uses my left eye, meaning that I have very bad depth perception.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i got 15/20 vision


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wear glasses and i'm near sighted. I dont mind wearing them, they make me look smart. I tried contacts once but i couldnt get them on...i cant touch my eye, i always blink.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

I only wear glasses to see far away. Like driving, or the board, or the movie scream. Makes for looking hot on movie dates... not that I have movie dates.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been wearing contacts since age 11, so for the past 22 years. I have glasses, but only wear them when the contacts are out. I can't stand wearing glasses for too long. I don't like the feel of them, the limited visual field, nor there many other shortcomings.

Contacts come as close as possible to natural 20/20 vision. If I were to correct for the astigmatism in my left eye I could get that to 20/15.

My prescription is -4.75 & -4.00, meaning I can't see anything on an eye chart other than the giant 'E' that tops every chart and then only if I squint. Even this computer monitor would be way too far away for me to read without correction.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

I like contacts, I don't like the way glasses look on me.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I wear them - i feel naked without them. I am just not fully dressed unless i have them on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need them for faraway stuff, but technically don't need them - 20/30 in one 20/50 in the other, which means I am 20/40 by average - the threshold for having to wear glasses. I also have an astigmatism, so contacts have not really seemed to come around to help those of us out. . Allergies would be a problem, too.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I'm nearsighted so bad that I may eventually become far-sighted and need bifocals like my dad.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have myopia(I think that's far sighted?) since I was 12(I'm 20 now) and when I first needed to wear spects, I thought it was so much fun. But as the years progressed, I found them to be a hassle and tried to convince my parents to allow me to wear contacts. I'm not really a suitable contacts wearer (but I wear them anyway) because my eyes can go quite red when I wear them, and I'm allergic to deposible lenses. Because of this, I think I might want to have my eyes lasered when I'm older and can afford it.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah I wear glasses.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> also have an astigmatism, so contacts have not really seemed to come around to help those of us out. . Allergies would be a problem, too.


Try Focus Dailies Toric. They're daily disposable contacts for people with astigmatism.

I have glasses, but I wear contacts 99% of the time.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I use contacts..I do have glasses to,but I hate them..Without contacts I don't see much..


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

No. I have good vision, duno if it's neccessarily 20/20 tho.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

I wore glasses for a few years but since I had LASIK about 8 years ago my vision is perfect.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

No, glasses/contacts won't do anything for me.

I have to live with it :sigh .


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I used to have glasses for reading. Just long enough to correct them though.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

The only glasses I wear are sunglasses lol. Luckily I have 20/20 vision cause I hate glasses... I actually think my ears are uneven cause glasses never sit properly.


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nope. I took a vision test once but I don't remember the result.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

20/20 vision.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I am near-sighted and wear contacts; I don't wear glasses any more. I'm planning to get LASIK eye-surgery so I won't need contacts or glasses.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,I really want that too some day..Contacts are expensive..And it would be nice to not have to put in the contacts every day to actually be able to see something


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yep, I wear glasses for nearsightedness. I'm thinking about getting contacts or laser surgery though.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I recommend you guys not getting Lasik, at least not yet. There is still risk of complications. Cornea is a delicate tissue you don't want to mess with. I've heard that the flap never really heals completely and a small trauma in the eye might displace it even years after the surgery.

And no, I'm not a Lasik victim.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I wear contacts. I need to get myself a pair of glasses. I do own a pair but they are an ugly bad choice from years ago that I refuse to wear, even around my own family.

Contacts are expensive for me mainly because of the solution. My eye doctor told me to only use one brand, Alcon's Opti-Free Express/Replenish and Supra Clens Protein Remover, and Opti Free Rewetting Drops. If I change brands, I am changing solutions, and that puts me at risk for developing infections. I could go blind. This means I am buying the the most (or some of the most) expensive contact lens storage and disinfecting solutions. I really don't see anything that much more expensive. The store brands and the ReNu brands are much cheaper, at least, but I guess they are for _other _contact lens wearers. I pay about $8.75, maybe more, for a 0.1oz bottle of daily protein remover. I put one drop every night into each lens. This lasts around a month. Figuring all of the rinsing I have to do of each contact, I use about 1 1/2 bottles of Opti-Free cleaning/rinsing/disinfecting solution a month, which is about 13 dollars. All in all, including my rewetting drops, it's about 30 bucks a month. A years supply of monthly contacts.. I won't calculate that. $140-175? It's more expensive compared to wearing glasses, but I guess it makes up for the social consequences of having a bad pair of glasses. But, I still need to get glasses because my eyes become too tired for contacts past 11 PM, and I shouldn't have them in when they aren't comfortable. So, there's another $100 or more down the drain, and I don't have money to burn.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Near-sighted contact user. My glasses are so nerdy.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I usually use contacts for social events and stuff like that, and I wear my glasses on normal days. I have HORRIBLE vision, I remember it started getting really bad around fourth grade. I can see things up close just fine, but I can't see far ahead without my glasses.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wear glasses in class 'cause I can't see the board clearly (my friend's got a similar problem and so we share my glasses sometimes XD). But normally, no I don't wear glasses.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Glasses for near-sightedness. Can't wear contacts, they freak me out.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I do, sadly.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

20/20


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

i think i voted incorrectly,i can see up close well but my eyesight is blurry at distance, not sure if that's near or far sighted. I wear them in class and stuff like that, i kinda like wearing them when i go outside too, if i don't my eyes start to water for some reason (sensitive i think) and it's something else to hide behind.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm near sighted and wear glasses most of the time when I'm home and contacts when I'm out. Wish I could wear contacts all the time, but my eyes get so dry and irritated because of allergies.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I do, although I wear my contacts more than my glasses.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Eye surgery at 3 to correct a crossed eye, then glasses from then on till now and forever... at 13 I was diagnosed with a lazy-eye - no one caught it till then. I am legally blind in my right eye. I have good enough corrected vision in my left eye to drive and do all things I need to do. My right eye I can see enough to consider it vision but can't drive or read or focus with it. I can make out people and places and things... but not clearly enough to discern any subtleties. I can't wear contacts cuz I have deep fear of anything touching my eyes or being in my eyes. I have a horrible time even trying to put on mascara or eyeliner and eye drops... nearly impossible. Plus the optometrist said not to ever try contacts because I don't want to do anything to ever compromise my good eye... and that glasses also act as protection for that eye.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, short sighted, but I pan to get contacts in the summer just so I can feel a little more confident when i go to uni.... minimize the amount of things I feel insecure about I guess.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am severely nearsighted and lack peripheral vision farther than a around 85 degree angle from my face. I can't drive.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope, no glasses. Perfect vision, whoohoo, go me. I've been told I have poor peripheral vision but I think that's more to do with the fact I'm kind of absent minded than my vision.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, and I like it. I feel kind of naked without them.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, not all the time though.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, I do. I am nearsighted.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'm slightly near-sighted. I wear glasses at home a lot of the time because I do a lot of reading and I use a sewing machine pretty often, which really strains my eyes. My eyesight's not bad enough to need to wear them constantly though.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I only wear glasses when I'm driving at night or if I'm having an eye exam.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I'm very near sighted. But I also have contacts.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, though I usually wear contacts instead.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The last time I had mine checked I had better than 20/20.

I might need them in a few years though! 

Could it be because I didn't read enough. The rest of my family reads a lot and all of my siblings wear spectacles? I don't read an awful lot, like a book every month or so, and I read magazines about surfing, and a popular weekend broadsheet.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

For driving.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya i wear them, i'm short-sighted.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I am nearsighted and have worn glasses since I was 8. Without them I can't focus on anything until it's 5 inches from my face.


Same here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wear my sunglasses at night


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I only wear my glasses when I have to read text further than 1 meter away. I don't like wearing it because I'd often be compulsively cleaning my glasses. I don't want to wear contacts either because having something on my eye freaks me out.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Near sighted 20/200
I wear contact lenses.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I voted "No I prefer being blind as a bat." even though I don't really. I just haven't gotten around to going to the eye doctor. I really do need glasses though.


----------



## daarko (May 16, 2011)

I voted 'I can't see $^$#^' 
I can't see my computer's keyboard without glasses.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I have astigmatism in both eyes and I wear glasses. I'm not sure if there is an appropriate option for me on this poll.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

yes, i'm near sighted. actually, i don't wear them 24/7. mostly in school settings to see content and stuff. i manage other times by straining and squinting and the sister makes fun of me because i can't see sh*t.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

I wear em. I don't actually need them for 95% of daily life, but I cant read the chalkboard from the back row without 'em.

damn you SA, got meh again. >:O


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

I have them but I wear contacts mostly. Glasses are backup in situations that force me not wear contacts such as dry eyes. Thank you for modern society's emphasis on education and dad's genes that I am myopic. :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope I've always had good vision.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm so nearsighted that I can't read anything more than a foot in front of my face without contacts or glasses, things like this computer monitor.

I probably should get a new pair of glasses when I get an eye exam for contacts in a couple months. My current pair of glasses dates way back to 1996, which I get by with as my prescription has barely changed over all that time and I only wear them when not wearing contacts.

Astigmatism is a pain in the *** with contacts. Toric lenses cost twice as much, and thus far I haven't needed torics. I have no astigmatism in my right eye and 20/15 vision -- good since that's my dominant eye. Due to astigmatism regular contacts can only correct my left eye to 20/25.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope, perfect vision here. :]


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm nearsighted, to the extreme. I just did an experiment and found out that without my glasses, I need to bring my eyes about 3 inches away from a document in order to read something.


----------

